# Dead End FX Hooke Reverb



## jjjimi84 (Oct 14, 2020)

Here it is, the Hooke Reverb! I was looking into making a spring tank driver and then this board was announced and made my life a lot simpler. It is a cool build and went together really smoothly, albeit waiting for parts in the covid era. This video is actually the latest video I shot and am still working out the kinks with the talking head audio, I have eight others like this ready and in the meantime am switching to large diaphragm condensers to hopefully get better talking audio. Since this is Halloween month I will be putting out a video/build report every week that is Halloween themed, the following two weeks are going to be some fuzzy times.


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 14, 2020)

Looks good! I absolutely love this project. It is my fave reverb. Surf's up!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 14, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> Looks good! I absolutely love this project. It is my fave reverb. Surf's up!


Thank you! I love it, such a great unit and fun project. Clearly I am not a surf player, i had the tab of miserlou on my ipad setting on the floor when I filmed.


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 14, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Thank you! I love it, such a great unit and fun project. Clearly I am not a surf player, i had the tab of miserlou on my ipad setting on the floor when I filmed.


I've always liked the idea that surf is the same as metal, just without the distortion and fashion.


----------



## cooder (Oct 14, 2020)

Excellent build again! Scary stuff ... 
And great video!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 14, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> I've always liked the idea that surf is the same as metal, just without the distortion and fashion.



It’s definitely clean black metal! As for the fashion well...


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 14, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> It’s definitely clean black metal! As for the fashion well...
> 
> View attachment 7020


Those groovy kids definitely have modern metal hairlines. ?squared!?


----------



## zgrav (Oct 14, 2020)

nice job with the build and a very fun video!  thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Travis (Mar 29, 2021)

Where can I buy the  BL01RN1A1F1J?

Thanks and good job!


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 29, 2021)

Travis said:


> Where can I buy the  BL01RN1A1F1J?
> 
> Thanks and good job!











						Axial Ferrite Bead 76Ω
					

KING CORE  - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



This one works just fine in all pedals requiring ferrite beads.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 29, 2021)

In the build docs it has a link to mouser and to rapidonline. I bought from mouser


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 29, 2021)

Mouser is out of stock. Rapid has minimum quantities. Its not an important part at all, and can simply be omitted. It is only there for overkill RFI filtering.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 29, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> Mouser is out of stock. Rapid has minimum quantities. Its not an important part at all, and can simply be omitted. It is only there for overkill RFI filtering.


You are correct, I would just jumper it and add it when you can get one. I will check my part stock tonight and if I have any I will send it your way.


----------



## TheCrookedMan (Mar 22, 2022)

Has anyone built this with RCA jacks to use external tanks?  I have a few tanks but I've had a hell of a time finding a proper tank driver with a good amount of controls that reviewers actually like.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice build! Love the artwork. Just silly and fun.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 23, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I've always liked the idea that surf is the same as metal, just without the distortion and fashion.


I’m still looking for people to play metal in a surf context, and surf tunes in a metal context. Years ago I was wondering if my idea had any merit when I came across Surf Report’s version of Iron Maiden’s “The Trooper”. 






I just absolutely love it.
Now if only I could find a few like-minded souls in my area…


Great inspiration jjjimi84 !


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 23, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Nice build! Love the artwork. Just silly and fun.


Thank you @jeffwhitfield silly and fun is the name of the game


Feral Feline said:


> I’m still looking for people to play metal in a surf context, and surf tunes in a metal context. Years ago I was wondering if my idea had any merit when I came across Surf Report’s version of Iron Maiden’s “The Trooper”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @Feral Feline a surf metal band sounds epic. I am still recruiting for my spacey blues rock prog band, so far its just a one man band and even he wants to quit sometimes


----------

